

The Hidden Student-Debt Bomb - atupem
http://www.wsj.com/articles/jason-delisle-the-hidden-student-debt-bomb-1419983516

======
dalke
That's a Google redirect to [http://www.wsj.com/articles/jason-delisle-the-
hidden-student...](http://www.wsj.com/articles/jason-delisle-the-hidden-
student-debt-bomb-1419983516) .

~~~
dang
Thanks. We changed the url.

Submitters: please don't submit stories using Google redirects to paywalled
sites. They tend not to work after a while, and they obscure the source of the
story. Posting links to them in comments isn't as bad.

